

How do i get the nbc olympics widget off my imac? - metaprinter

how do i uninstall nbc's olympics widget from my imac.  i only see the program when clicking the dashboard so i can't drag and drop it into my trash.
======
makecheck
If you hold down the Option key and point at the widget with the mouse, an "X"
will appear that you can click to remove it from view.

If you want to completely uninstall it, look in the "Widgets" folder of the
root "Library" folder (or a similar folder in your Home space), and drag the
file to the Trash.

